#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

:  .    -          Toxic 
  -         Volatile 
  -       ɿ
-              ...       :
       1.       .
       2.      .
      :
-              Fixed-roof tank.
         Floating-roof tank.
            :
-                2-3 .
-    (    )                (3-4) .
       . 

   Vapor recovery Units VRUs
                  VRU                         . 
       :
1.        .
2.       .
3.        .
                :
-                    VRU .
-               vacuum      VRU  .
-           (      VRU).
 :
       :
-     :                pressure relief valve.     API             .
-      :                         .                .
-      :         :
1.     .
2.        .
3.               .
                  .
                     vacuum (   inches  )       .
      -     :              .
-     :                 .
       :
                                   Setpoint     vent/relief valve.
       :
                         .
   Protective Coatings
* :*                 .                                 .
         :
**   Coal Tar:                                             .
*  (*)   Epoxy Resin Coatings
                .                floating roof tanks             .


**   Rubber Lining:                            :     .
**   Galvanized Coating:                   ()     hot-dip process                     H2S.                    .
**   External:
              .           ( )                       Offshore               .
 
            .        mixers     heaters         relief/ vacuum breakers      Ladders      Gauging      Manways            Temp Gauges      Press. Gauges      Vents.
**  Dikes:
                                             drain.
**   Grounding:                   .
**   CATHODIC PROTECTION
     -         (    Anode)      Electrolyte.
                               .     






See More:

----------

